# Force Unleashed - Ultimate Sith Edition (Steam), Absturz beim Start und korruptes Savegame



## maloukian (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

  Erstmal mein System, das auf jeden Fall über den Anforderungen liegt:
  Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 32Bit
  Intel Core 2 Duo P8400 (2 x 2.26 GHz)
  4 GB RAM
  NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT

  Vor ein paar Tagen konnte ich der Versuchung nicht widerstehen und hab mir über Steam "Force Unleashed - Ultimate Sith Edition" geholt. Seit dem versuche ich es zum Laufen zu kriegen...
  Wenn ich das Spiel starte, kommen die normalen Intro-Videos zu Publisher und Hersteller, dann erscheint kurz noch der Start-Bildschirm - danach hängt sich das Spiel auf, mit zugehöriger Windows-Fehlermeldung ("... funktioniert nicht mehr").

  Das passiert allerdings auch nur, wenn ich den Savegame-Ordner lösche. Wenn ich dies nämlich nicht tue, komme ich zwar in den Start-Bildschirm, doch darauf hin meckert SWTFU, dass er das korrupte Savegame nicht laden und damit auch nicht speichern kann. Dieses entsteht IMHO dadruch, dass das Spiel bei dem oben beschrieben Start-Problem fehlerhaft geschrieben wird. In diesem Fehler-Fall kann ich sogar spielen, nur wird halt nicht gespeichert. Nur sagt mir das immerhin, dass es nicht an mangelnden System-Resourcen liegt....

  Die spärlichen Informationen und Anleitungen, die es zu diesem Thema im Netz und im Steam-Forum gibt, hab ich schon versucht (Patch 1.1, Savegame löschen, WinXP-Kompatibilitäts-Modus,...).
  Den Patch 1.1 kann man natürlich bei der Steam-Version nicht installieren. Der ist da glaub ich eh schon drauf, da die "High Details" Option im Launcher vorhanden ist.

  Weiß irgendjemand Rat? Ich wäre euch wirklich zu Dank verpflichtet, dann hätte ich die 30€ nicht zum Fenster rausgeworfen


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Dezember 2009)

ein kumpel von mir hatte son ähnliches problem, allerdings nich bei der steam version
 also ich glaub es gibt niemand bei dem das spiel nicht abstürzt xD
 aber immer direkt beim start das is natürlich blöd  
 ich habs halt nicht über steam deswegen is das bei mir wahrscheinlich etwas leichter  
 hast du schon ma ne komplette neuinstallation probiert?
 das hat bei dem besagten freund geholfen
 also das spiel is dann halt nich mehr dirkekt beim start abgestürzt  
 sondern nur noch ab und zu zwchendurch ma 

 un wenn nich wend dich doch ma an steam direkt, das kann manchmal auch helfen


----------



## notlol (22. Dezember 2009)

Habe ebenfalls massive Probleme mit SWTFU. Das mit dem Savegame erledigt sich übrigens wenn Du unter Eigene Dateien\Aspyr\Star Wars The Force Unleashed ein Savegame von einem der diversen Filehoster reinkopierst.
 Bei mir läuft das Spiel jetzt etwa 3 Minuten stabil und plötzlich finde ich mich auf den Desktop wieder, ganz ohne Fehlermeldung. 
 Aktuelle Treiber sind installiert, mein System entspricht mehr als den Mindestanforderungen und der Patch ist ebenfalls installiert. Auf eine erneute Reaktion vom Activision Support warte ich ebenfalls noch.


----------



## sculler (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

 ich habe genau das gleiche Problem wie du. Habe diesbezüglich ein Ticket beim Activison Support aufgemacht
 und warte ebenfalls noch auf eine Lösung. Momentaner Stand: Sie versuchen das Problem nachzustellen. Dies könne allerdings ein paar Tage dauern. Seitdem nichts mehr gehört. In div. Lucas Gameforen wird gemutmaßt, daß es an der Kombination zwischen der FW. Zonealarm und Avira liegen soll. Ich habe daher Avira komplett deinstalliert, meine Firewall abgeschaltet (nutze allerdings XP Firewall)  und TFU neu installiert, allerdings leider auch ohne Erfolg  Ich hoffe, daß der Entwickler da bald einen zweiten Patch nachliefert. Daher meine Bitte: Wendet euch zusätzlich auch an den technischen Support des Publishers. Ich denke bzw.hoffe je mehr Leute sich mit dem Problem melden, desto größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß es vom Entwickler auch ernstgenommen und gefixt wird.


----------



## notlol (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe noch keine Antwort vom Activision Support und das Savegame Problem ist wieder da. Diesbezüglich habe ich nun auch den ASPYR Support angeschrieben. Die sind für die Portierung des Spiels verantwortlich. Hoffen wir mal dass die nächste Zeit mal ein Patch kommt der endlich mal ein paar schwerwiegende Bugs behebt. Der Patch 1.1 behebt eigentlich keine Fehler sondern verbessert nur die Performance auf manchen Systemen.


----------



## notlol (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich melde mich nochmal, weil ich denke wenn man eine Lösung hat sollte man die auch schreiben:

  Erste Schritte:
  Netzwerkverbindung deaktivieren
  Deinstallieren von ZoneAlarm
  Abschalten von AVAST Zugriffsschutz
  START -> AUSFÜHREN -> %temp% -> Soviele Dateien wie möglich löschen
  Neustart (wird von ZoneAlarm eh gefordert)
  Deinstallation von SWTFU
  Neustart

  Soweit so gut:
  Netzwerkverbindung aktivieren
  Patch 1.1 runterladen
  Zugriffsschutz von AVAST wieder deaktivieren
  START -> AUSFÜHREN -> %temp% -> Soviele Dateien wie möglich löschen
  Installation SWTFU
  Patchen auf Version 1.1
  Spiel starten und speichern
  Zugriffsschutz von AVAST aktivieren
  Neueste ZoneAlarm Version installieren

  Bei mir hats geholfen, frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe die Retail Version. Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Wenn ich starte, kommt der Titelbildschirm und er friert ein. D.h. eigentlich kann ich keine Tasten mehr betätigen. Ein Introvideo kommt dann nach einiger Zeit. Es hat geholfen, wenn ich nochmal mit AltF4 (hat funktioniert) ausgestiegen bin und dann nochmal gestartet habe. Nochmal einsteigen ist ja aufgrund der doch "recht kurzen" Ladezeiten nicht so schlimm. Haha!! Achso, während dem Spiel hab ich auch Abstürze. Aber das Spiel hängt wenigstens mein komplettes System auf....


----------



## notlol (26. Dezember 2009)

Hast Du einen 3D - Stereotreiber installiert? iz3d zum Beispiel oder von NVidia den Stereotreiber?
 Dieser führte bei mir nämlich zu Startproblemen.
 Desweiteren habe ich mittlerweile vernommen dass einige auch Probleme mit ATI Grafikkarten haben. Mehr als aktuelle Treiber verwenden wurde aber noch nicht geschrieben.
 Wie gesagt, bei mir geht´s jetzt bis auf ein paar Bugs bei Zwischengegnern und den Boss-kämpfen. In einem Level komm ich nicht weiter weil der AT-ST den ich kaputt machen soll einfach im Boden versinkt ohne dass ich etwas machen kann, damit gehts nicht weiter. Bei einigen Zwischensequenzen stottert der Sound so, dass man die Sprachausgabe vergessen kann.
 Vielleicht kommt ja doch noch mal ein Patch. Gut wär´s, weil jetzt wo´s schon einige Zeit problemlos lief hab ich so richtig Lust drauf bekommen.


----------

